# Get better(more stable) DNS servers



## braincracking

As the title implies, I'm having way to many DNS errors on loading pages on the forum. I would look into it as otherwise everything seems to be mostly chugging along fine. If I need to add a percentage to it, I'd say 1/10th of 10% of the requests result in DNS errors. I'm not sure if its cloudflare related or not, I don't have the problem with any other websites so I'm fairly certain it isn't dependent on the DNS servers of my choice.


----------



## tehmaggot

The TTL is pretty low, 300 seconds. Really not able to benefit much from caching with it.

I haven't had many DNS problems personally, but I don't visit very often. I'd be surprised to see it in and out several times within the five minute window, though.


----------



## braincracking

If it gives me a DNS resolution error a refresh at a later time will fix it, so something isn't entirely working as it should. I tend to just open a bunch of tabs with headlines I want to read, and noticed that when browsing to a next page, from time to time the resolution will fail.


----------

